# Another BStinger Question



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

I don't shoot them, but I had the opportunity to see them in action over the past weekend. They are a stiff & lightweight rod with the bulk of the weight concentrated at the ends.

With this weight at the end of the stiff stab and stiff V-bar it's going to resist bow movement a little better than some of the other options. The V-bars aren't just helping to counter balance the weight out front. They're also playing into the whole moment of inertia business. And if they're tilted a little below the center of mass of the bow, they're not just helping the left/right, but are also helping to resist any side-leaning movement.

Are they better than some of the other brands? Probably. Enough so to convince me to sell my setup and shell out big bucks for the stingers? Not completely convinced just yet.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

You may not notice it as much with the side rod. Especially since there is so much movement with the brackets. I am sure that Blairs bracket will resolve this issue. But just like the main bar it is ultra light thus giving you the ability to put the weight where it is needed away from the bow. If you have an hour or so you can call Blair and he will get real indepth with the side bar and counter weighting of the main bar. :shade: Right now I have a 36" main premier bar with 5 oz on it and a 12" back off to the left with 9 oz. Before with my XL the same length I settled on 2 oz out front and 3 in the back. So by just changing the rods you can see how the weights changed.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*B-Stinger stabs*

Scientific testing in the foreseeable future will show that any of the top pro's, when on, can beat the rest of us while using a tapered aluminum rod with a golf ball screwed onto the end. Until then, LAS has stingers on-sale.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

JPE said:


> Are they better than some of the other brands? Probably. Enough so to convince me to sell my setup and shell out big bucks for the stingers? Not completely convinced just yet.


If you are serious about this game the money for the system is worth it. I am not a "better archery through aggressive spending" kind of shooter but the B-stinger brings results.

My indoor results- I was a consistant 295 vegas face shooter, now I am a consistant average 299 with more and more 300's and higher X count.

My outdoor results are- I was a 546 average field shooter now I am a 556 average. I shot my best ever safari last July (Redding style shoot) in Oregon. Only dropping 6 points all weekend and I went 5 for 5 at 102 yards with 2 shootoffs. You really see the results at long range shooting.

I have no doubt that it was the stabilizer because that is all that I changed in my equipment this year. But it may not be right for you.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It works for the exact same reasons that the main bar works better....you want a stiff side rod for the same reason the main bar should be stiff.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

someone recently made available some HS-slow motion video of just this..

pros-cons between the side rods and or effectiveness in the stiffer side rods...

i think it may be in the gen pop thread...???


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

TNMAN said:


> Scientific testing in the foreseeable future will show that any of the top pro's, when on, can beat the rest of us while using a tapered aluminum rod with a golf ball screwed onto the end. Until then, LAS has stingers on-sale.


:clap: good post. I couldn't agree more. I think Dave or Jesse could whip me using a home-made stick bow and no sights.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I have only been using B Stinger stabilizers for a short time. I could tell a big difference in how much slower my dot "floated" on the target. 

I think it is mostly due to how light these stabilizers are. It allows for the majority of the weight to be out on the end of the bar where it should be.


Just my .02.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

If anyone is planning to attend the Nationals in Darrington this year YOU DO NOT want to be using a B-stinger premier. Too much rugged land to make it work. :tongue::tongue::tongue::shade:


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I fully realize that there are some that will exaggerate the benefits of a new product, but I know a lot of the folks here in the Field forum that are using the BStringers and have no reason to think that they are anything different than what has been said and written. Having used several different front stabs over the last 2 years, I know there is a difference and see no reason why BStringer has not found a "better" formula.
> 
> But my question involves the side rod. Other than offering a counter balance, what makes the BStringer side rod any better than any other back stab and/or counter weight?


Sense Hornet said I couldn't talk about it if I didn't try it.:bartstush:
I got a 33 inch front and a 12 inch side I'm trying right now.

What makes the side rod better for me is the weight system. The ability to add and move weight around. I couldn't bend my cartel side rods either but then again I couldn't put the same amount of weight on those rods as I got on the b stinger.

Yes the stifffness of the rods are great but what I like the most is the ease of the weight system. You can move, add, and take away weights intil your blue in the face.

Has this system improved my shooting???? Not yet but I think it will in the long run.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

USNarcher said:


> If anyone is planning to attend the Nationals in Darrington this year YOU DO NOT want to be using a B-stinger premier. Too much rugged land to make it work. :tongue::tongue::tongue::shade:




```

```

:nod::nod:....:thumb::thumb:


----------



## RI Max (Sep 6, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I fully realize that there are some that will exaggerate the benefits of a new product, but I know a lot of the folks here in the Field forum that are using the BStringers and have no reason to think that they are anything different than what has been said and written. Having used several different front stabs over the last 2 years, I know there is a difference and see no reason why BStringer has not found a "better" formula.
> 
> But my question involves the side rod. Other than offering a counter balance, what makes the BStringer side rod any better than any other back stab and/or counter weight?


Hi pragmatic_lee,

There are other side rods that will perform as well as the B-Stinger side rod product on the web. The main points not to compromise on are to make sure the side rod is plenty rigid enough to get those back weights in play before the arrow is gone. The B-Stinger bars are stiff enough and if you put so much weight on the back bar that it starts to break down, I can always make a back bar from the Premier line of carbon. Make sure your vbar block doesn't compromise the stiffness of the weights or bar. Lastly, make the back bar as long as you can comfortably support. The longer that lever arm is in the back, the sooner you will be able to add weight on the front bar to take advantage of the moment arm it provides. Stabilization adds mathematically, so if you wouldn't shoot a 6 inch main bar in the BHFS class, you shouldn't shoot one in the FS class either.

I regularly work with shooters who shoot other products such as Posten, Doinker, Easton, etc. I was giving a seminar to the Asian Olympic archery coach and shooters who were all shooting W&W product. Actually it all said Easton and when I ask where they got all the unique Easton product, they said they love Easton but can't afford it over there so they buy W&W product and put Easton stickers on them. Anyways, I just enjoy helping archers. If you don't want to invest in B-Stingers but need help with what you got, feel free to pm me. All the best, Blair


----------



## RI Max (Sep 6, 2006)

GATOR-EYE said:


> Sense Hornet said I couldn't talk about it if I didn't try it.:bartstush:
> I got a 33 inch front and a 12 inch side I'm trying right now.
> 
> What makes the side rod better for me is the weight system. The ability to add and move weight around. I couldn't bend my cartel side rods either but then again I couldn't put the same amount of weight on those rods as I got on the b stinger.
> ...


NO WAAAYYYYYYY!!!! :darkbeer::darkbeer: LOL. That deserves two drinks, root beer of course.

So maybe I am a little excited you're trying them. Please feel free to call me or pm me anytime if you would like to talk about setting them up to squeeze any last points out of them. We spend a lot of time working with shooters of all levels to help optimize the bars. So I am here for you if you need any assistance. Thanks, Blair


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

RI Max said:


> Hi pragmatic_lee,
> 
> There are other side rods that will perform as well as the B-Stinger side rod product on the web. The main points not to compromise on are to make sure the side rod is plenty rigid enough to get those back weights in play before the arrow is gone. The B-Stinger bars are stiff enough and if you put so much weight on the back bar that it starts to break down, I can always make a back bar from the Premier line of carbon. Make sure your vbar block doesn't compromise the stiffness of the weights or bar. Lastly, make the back bar as long as you can comfortably support. The longer that lever arm is in the back, the sooner you will be able to add weight on the front bar to take advantage of the moment arm it provides. Stabilization adds mathematically, so if you wouldn't shoot a 6 inch main bar in the BHFS class, you shouldn't shoot one in the FS class either.
> 
> I regularly work with shooters who shoot other products such as Posten, Doinker, Easton, etc. I was giving a seminar to the Asian Olympic archery coach and shooters who were all shooting W&W product. Actually it all said Easton and when I ask where they got all the unique Easton product, they said they love Easton but can't afford it over there so they buy W&W product and put Easton stickers on them. Anyways, I just enjoy helping archers. If you don't want to invest in B-Stingers but need help with what you got, feel free to pm me. All the best, Blair


Thanks very much Blair for the response. I will definitely continue to consider your product and listen very closely to what others experience is.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

USNarcher said:


> If anyone is planning to attend the Nationals in Darrington this year YOU DO NOT want to be using a B-stinger premier. Too much rugged land to make it work. :tongue::tongue::tongue::shade:


 No more rugged then some stuff out here


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

for those of you waiting to get a good price on the XL Premier main bar, check out South Shore Archery Supply. Jerry has them marked down $195. I don't think you will find them cheaper than this.

http://www.southshorearcherysupply.com/b-stinger-pro-12-in.html


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

I took X Hunters advise and ordered me a xl and siderod from lancaster tonight, but they are out of weights like others have mentioned.


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

I have question for all of you. How are you adjusting the balance of your bows with the weights? Static, by just holding it out arms length or when at full draw? I'm "blue in the face" as gator-eye mentioned and was just wondering. Also, what position did you find the best for the side bar? I have mine almost straight back, parallel to the main bar.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Good ?*

I adjust mine at full draw, based on how it holds on the target. Close and high, seems to be working best for me. It's so close, that I am considering trying it on the right side of the bow? Some are shooting like that. I know Hinky is. If that works, it would be great! Cause like Hinky said it is out of your way on the right side. I am using a 12" rod, on the back of the riser. So I do have to work around it, during my shot set-up. But I am shooting better than ever, sense putting these bars on, and playing with the weights. I am hesitant to change anything! At full draw it is not a problem, and feels great. It's crazy how it holds on the target! Just gotta work around it on set-up. I figure, I will get used to that?


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

RI Max said:


> NO WAAAYYYYYYY!!!! :darkbeer::darkbeer: LOL. That deserves two drinks, root beer of course.
> 
> So maybe I am a little excited you're trying them. Please feel free to call me or pm me anytime if you would like to talk about setting them up to squeeze any last points out of them. We spend a lot of time working with shooters of all levels to help optimize the bars. So I am here for you if you need any assistance. Thanks, Blair


I PM'd you a while back....do you have time to respond?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You need to set the bow and weights up while at FULL DRAW and shooting them....I always thought it was hilarious to watch people have their bows setup to be balanced hanging from something or while not being shot. 

I don't have my side bar sucked in all that tight....more on the same angle as Reo has his. I have the weights about right I think...but now the bow feels light I keep playing with weight on and off the riser....I think I may just leave it on there now that I have the bar weight about right


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

pennysdad said:


> I adjust mine at full draw, based on how it holds on the target. Close and high, seems to be working best for me. It's so close, that I am considering trying it on the right side of the bow? Some are shooting like that. I know Hinky is. If that works, it would be great! Cause like Hinky said it is out of your way on the right side. I am using a 12" rod, on the back of the riser. So I do have to work around it, during my shot set-up. But I am shooting better than ever, sense putting these bars on, and playing with the weights. I am hesitant to change anything! At full draw it is not a problem, and feels great. It's crazy how it holds on the target! Just gotta work around it on set-up. I figure, I will get used to that?


Thanks! I'm pretty much doing the same. My side bar is straight back and high. Now I just need to adjust the weights some more. I started with a 33" and 12" then got a 36" and 15" for another bow, tired of changing the weight setup between bows, so I was really curious as to how everyone's setup plays out for the most part. It is nice not having that chicken wing out there!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

My 12" back bar is mounted low on my PE with 9 weights. Front bar is 33" with 5 weights.

The distance between the back bar and string is ~3.5". I tried it more kicked out to the left, but it tended to tilt that way when I got the weight up to where I liked it for overall mass weight.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

RI Max said:


> Hi pragmatic_lee,
> 
> There are other side rods that will perform as well as the B-Stinger side rod product on the web. The main points not to compromise on are to make sure the side rod is plenty rigid enough to get those back weights in play before the arrow is gone. The B-Stinger bars are stiff enough and if you put so much weight on the back bar that it starts to break down, I can always make a back bar from the Premier line of carbon. *Make sure your vbar block doesn't compromise the stiffness of the weights or bar. * Lastly, make the back bar as long as you can comfortably support. The longer that lever arm is in the back, the sooner you will be able to add weight on the front bar to take advantage of the moment arm it provides. Stabilization adds mathematically, so if you wouldn't shoot a 6 inch main bar in the BHFS class, you shouldn't shoot one in the FS class either.
> 
> I regularly work with shooters who shoot other products such as Posten, Doinker, Easton, etc. I was giving a seminar to the Asian Olympic archery coach and shooters who were all shooting W&W product. Actually it all said Easton and when I ask where they got all the unique Easton product, they said they love Easton but can't afford it over there so they buy W&W product and put Easton stickers on them. Anyways, I just enjoy helping archers. If you don't want to invest in B-Stingers but need help with what you got, feel free to pm me. All the best, Blair


What v bars would you recommend that won't compromise side rod and weight stiffness? I generally like straight back v bars or ones with a slight angle outwards and downwards.


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> You need to set the bow and weights up while at FULL DRAW and shooting them....I always thought it was hilarious to watch people have their bows setup to be balanced hanging from something or while not being shot.
> 
> I don't have my side bar sucked in all that tight....more on the same angle as Reo has his. I have the weights about right I think...but now the bow feels light I keep playing with weight on and off the riser....I think I may just leave it on there now that I have the bar weight about right


Thanks Hornet. Ya never know until you ask. I thought it would be also at full draw. After more "adding and removing" weights this afternoon, I have 12oz on the 12" side bar, works better than the 15", and 6oz on the 35" main. I still have some floating so I will add an ounce or two more up front. 

I have my side bar mounted from the rear hole on my PE, maybe if I move the mount to the front....:doh: I see what you mean now!


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

pennysdad said:


> I adjust mine at full draw, based on how it holds on the target. Close and high, seems to be working best for me. It's so close, that I am considering trying it on the right side of the bow? Some are shooting like that. I know Hinky is. If that works, it would be great! Cause like Hinky said it is out of your way on the right side. I am using a 12" rod, on the back of the riser. So I do have to work around it, during my shot set-up. But I am shooting better than ever, sense putting these bars on, and playing with the weights. I am hesitant to change anything! At full draw it is not a problem, and feels great. It's crazy how it holds on the target! Just gotta work around it on set-up. I figure, I will get used to that?


I'm a righty and shoot with the bar on the right side...holds very well and keeps it out of my way!


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Scott.Barrett said:


> I'm a righty and shoot with the bar on the right side...holds very well and keeps it out of my way!


Dang, I'm a lefty, never thought about moving it to the sight side...


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Heliman21 said:


> Dang, I'm a lefty, never thought about moving it to the sight side...


I had talked to Blair about it when I was purchasing them and related a story to me about "big burly construction worker types" needing something like that to get the right balance. I tend to cant to the left anyway(away from the sight side) and this works out just fine!

SB


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Heliman21 said:


> Thanks Hornet. Ya never know until you ask. I thought it would be also at full draw. After more "adding and removing" weights this afternoon, I have 12oz on the 12" side bar, works better than the 15", and 6oz on the 35" main. I still have some floating so I will add an ounce or two more up front.
> 
> I have my side bar mounted from the rear hole on my PE, maybe if I move the mount to the front....:doh: I see what you mean now!


No problem....move it around. Most people just stick things on their bow and figure that's good enough. Play with weights and the side rod position so the bow works with you and for you


----------

